
Touching Letter Bush Sr. Left to Bill Clinton at the White House - rottyguy
http://imgur.com/kFKaGoL
======
HighPlainsDrftr
I read a few good quotes from former Senator Al Simpson not to long ago.

"Today, one side doesn’t just want to win – they want to rub the other guy’s
nose in the dirt!"

"What if cars bore bumper stickers reading \“More Statesmanship, Less
Partisanship\”?"

What we read in the papers and see on TV is completely different from what
happens behind the scenes I think.

------
epberry
Wow! I've always wondered what these letters were like. H.W. has been known to
be supportive of presidents across party lines. At one point he greeted
President Obama on the tarmac in Texas and Obama later said (paraphrasing)
that it was one of the nicest things anyone had done for him during his time
in office.

------
wmichelin
It's wonderful to see such respect, when a lot of the time in politics we seem
to see arguments, low blows, and other forms of negativity.

